
Is Centuries-Old Wine Still Drinkable? - rajeck
http://www.realclearlife.com/2016/08/21/is-centuries-old-wine-still-drinkable/
======
onion2k
Interesting, although I'm not sure the CEO of the company selling the wine is
going to be especially objective.

It does raise a question - for wines that a vintner wants to age for a
_really_ long time, why would they use UV-transparent glass bottles and cork
stoppers? Surely a glass bottle that's opaque to UV light would be better, as
would a non-porous stopper. Even in the mid-19th century they had access to
those things. Dipping the entire bottle in wax would do the job. I've never
seen it done though (not that I'm any sort of wine expert).

~~~
plugger
These wines have never even left their cellars, so UV resistant bottles aren't
really necessary. And uncorking an old bottle is part of the allure.
Resistance to newer and more technically sound closures like stelvins (screw
caps) is especially strong in the old world.

------
plugger
Yes folks, these wines will still be drinkable. I've had 1929 red Burgundies
on more than one occasion and can confirm that aged wine is not only drinkable
but enjoyable. I was in Bouchard's cellars last November and can tell you that
their storage facilities are top notch.

------
rajeck
Salient point (TIL)...

We also check our bottles regularly and replace the corks every 25-30 years,
which gives us an opportunity to monitor the quality of the wine.

\---- Presumably they are checking its 'drinkability' among its other
qualities!

------
gchokov
So is it drinkable or not?

~~~
sml156
I am going to go out on a limb here and guess that at some point during the
last 30 years that yes it was drinkable.

------
crystaln
Did I miss the part where they answer the question?

